# A good set of hands



## BlackenedTimber (Sep 1, 2009)

Howdy all,

I am in the southeast OK area, looking for work in Ok, TX or NY.

About me: I owned and operated my own tree service in NY for 5 years, before selling out. I have 3 years in the power industry, building power infrastructure, ie: buried and aerial transmission lines, solar arrays, and wind farms.

I am 6'0" tall, built like a brick wall, stong as hell, and like to work. I can and often do climb, but my size has been in a factor in some cases. Big dudes can't always get to the same spots as little dudes without compromising safety or productivity. I have several tattoos, but maintain a professional appearance. I am proud to say I am not a druggie or a scumbag. Passing a piss test will be no problem for me.

I am a competant climber and have spent alot of time in a bucket. I have worked with cranes before, rigging in the canopy and operating one. I can run any piece of equipment known to man, and am most competant on a dozer, excavator, wheel loader, and skidder.

I have alot of experience felling and grading timber.

What I bring to your organization: 

I have my own saws, climbing and rigging gear, PPE, and truck. I run Stihl saws, and would most likely bring an MS200T, 036, 066, and perhaps an HT101. I climb on Buckingham saddle and spurs, samson climbing and rigging lines, and I like a pinch of Skoal from time to time.

Safety is my number one concerm. I have managed crews in excess of 615 men on projects totalling more than 2 billion dollars, with zero OSHA recordables. I have strong organizational skills, excellent operating skills, competant in Microsoft Office, and am not afraid to get my hands dirty.

I was downsized from my most recent company, where I was employed as a project manager, due to a slowdown in work. Honestly, I have been looking for an opportunity to leave the Power Industry for a long time anyway.

I have alot of equipment parked at my farm in upstate NY. As of right now, I am having difficulty finding steady work in NY and the TX/OK area.

If you are interested in discussing any possibilities further, please PM me.

Thanks,

T


----------

